# what should i charge for a fashion show?



## bad girl glam (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi everyone!  i have been offered to do two local fashion shows  coming up in December.  i barely have info on one of them.  there will be twenty girls. (i don't know the age range, but i know children are involved). i wanted to know since i am still just starting out as a freelance artist, should i just charge a kit fee?  i wanted to charge $8-$10 dollars, per person. is this a good price or should i charge more?  i don't know yet if i will be doing more than one look, full face, or lips, cheeks, and eyes?   i know i will only work for up 4 hours, and if i need to stay longer for touch ups, should i charge for that? 

any advice would surely be helpful!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Nov 4, 2009)

hmm. i would ask how long they approximate they will need you for. then figure out if you'll get a better payrate by charging $10 per face, or hourly instead. i'm really not sure. sorry wish i was more help! but sounds like fun though! take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## bad girl glam (Nov 4, 2009)

i will definitely will take pics!  i had a big event last week and i didn't charge my camera properly and i don't have a camera phone.  i was so mad at myself.  i worked on 10 faces including two fantasy looks.  i worked so hard that night.  5 hours straight!  i contacted the owner of the event and she told me she is working on updating the website, so i can see the pics and my bio will be posted as well.  i freelance for a party event company too.


----------



## LRMakeup (Nov 4, 2009)

Are you responsible for all 20 people?? That a ton of work! Plus you'll be using a lot of your product as well. If you charge $10 a face thats only $200 so I would determine if the stress, product usage and time are worth that much $.  In my experience, fashion shows are extremely faced paced and at the end of the day, I wind up _exhausted_ even with a full team of artists working. 

If you do have to do 20 people, I would consider hiring a few assistants to make it go more smoothly. Good luck!!


----------



## bad girl glam (Nov 4, 2009)

with hiring an assistant, should i hire someone that is good at applying makeup or just someone to help me organize?


----------



## LRMakeup (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_with hiring an assistant, should i hire someone that is good at applying makeup or just someone to help me organize?_

 
I would hire a fellow artist, to speed up the process. 
If you take only 15 min per face, it will take 5 hours, not counting the time in between to clean brushes and set up for the next model. An assistant or two will make your life much easier


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hit me up if you can't find anyone to help. I'm in the burbs as well and would be glad to lend a hand


----------



## bad girl glam (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Hit me up if you can't find anyone to help. I'm in the burbs as well and would be glad to lend a hand_

 
i know we don't interact much on here, but i was thinking about you!  that's crazy.  when i find out more details, i will send you a message!  thanks!


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it depends on the age of the models and what type of event it is.


----------

